# Canton, OH - #25 YM B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12308406

Stark Co (high kill), #25, YM








[/img]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

up you go big guy!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like this handsome boy needs out of there asap.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## closeyale (Nov 5, 2008)

I would be happy to adopt this dog. I have only ever adopted in person any advice on how to go about this out of state? I am in NY. All the Shepherds I have owned over the years have either come from shelters or were from owners that could/would not take care of them any more. Any advice on how to go about adopting him would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Welcome closeyale!! Where in NY are you?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Why not just adopt one from a NY GSD Rescue?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump - still listed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Picked up as a stray on 11/3. 85 lbs. Not very friendly right now. Fees include spay/neuter, rabies, 5 way, bordetella, and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH .Email [email protected] to place a hold on the dog. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This dog was euthanized according to the pound-I am so sorry baby. He said there had to be a reason this dog was put to sleep that time or space was not an issue.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisThis dog was euthanized according to the pound-I am so sorry baby. He said there had to be a reason this dog was put to sleep that time or space was not an issue.


Still so sad. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry boy.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: eadavisThis dog was euthanized according to the pound-I am so sorry baby. He said there had to be a reason this dog was put to sleep that time or space was not an issue.


I just called the shelter (hadn;t seen the above post yet) and was told the dog is still there. Told the woman his petfinder link is inactive and he's not showing on the site. She was kinda huffy and said she didn;t know why but the dog's still there. I'm going to email Curtis Dickey at the shelter to find out for sure.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Canton, OH - #25 YM B&T*

Just reading their yahoo group page. It looks like the pound is full and that this dog was euthanized. It sounds like no one could get near him, even Mike who is amazing with the dogs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, the initial info on him being PTS is probably correct; it did say in his shelter info that he wasn;t friendly; but just thought I doublecheck. I emailed Curtis who works there.


----------

